# Ravel Arranged for 2 Guitars



## Godette502 (Nov 17, 2018)

Little project I've been working on as of late. I also have videos of Prokofiev and Scriabin songs arranged for 2 guitars on my channel. Has anyone here experimented with arranging any composers of these eras for guitar at all? I noticed the literature didn't seem to be too common, wondering if anyone else has tried it out.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Godette502 said:


> Little project I've been working on as of late. I also have videos of Prokofiev and Scriabin songs arranged for 2 guitars on my channel. Has anyone here experimented with arranging any composers of these eras for guitar at all? I noticed the literature didn't seem to be too common, wondering if anyone else has tried it out.


https://www.talkclassical.com/beginners/


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Godette502 said:


> Little project I've been working on as of late. I also have videos of Prokofiev and Scriabin songs arranged for 2 guitars on my channel. Has anyone here experimented with arranging any composers of these eras for guitar at all? I noticed the literature didn't seem to be too common, wondering if anyone else has tried it out.


I've seen in the past some arrangements for two (or more guitars), but certainly there should be more material. My dream is to see the harp sonata written by Hindemith for two guitars, but I wonder if it's possible. I really appreciate what you're doing, you're making a beautiful work for sure.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

by the way, I opened this thread years ago, dedicated to arrangements for guitar (altough there I'm posting classical and non classical pieces, and it's not necessarily only for two guitars):
https://www.talkclassical.com/29428-inspiring-arrangements-guitar.html?highlight=


----------

